# Help - Price To Pay For A 31fqbhs



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

I just happen to stumble across this forum while trying to decide if we wanted to buy the 31FQBHS. (This place is great) I think we've decided we do, so now the fun part. How much should I pay for this unit? Our local dealer is getting out of the towables market in order to sell more class A's. This is the last on on the lot. It's an '07 with the comfort and designer package, outside kitchen, and spare tire. Here is a link to it. 31FQBHS
What should I offer them and what is a fair price? Thanks!

On edit: They have it currenly tagged at a "no haggle" price of 29k.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

For the best price (or to leverage the best price against your local dealer) contact www.lakeshore-rv.com and get a price on your model. I would think you could get it for much less than what they have on as msrp (maybe $10K or so). Others with that model will be able to give their prices but many people use Lakeshore as the standard of where prices should be.

Good luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi GO BOLTS
















to Outbackers! 

Please keep us posted and Good Luck!!
Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

GO BOLTS said:


> They have it currenly tagged at a "no haggle" price of 29k.


Welcome GO BOLTS to the best forum on the web!

I'd say with a price of $29K, they have lots of room to "haggle".

Dan


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi go bolts. This is a nice place to spend a wintery day. Glad you found us. Tell us about yourself.
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lakeshore's MSRP says, $36,729. I'd call them (as suggested on the website) for a sale price or fill in teh request form.

25% less would be somewhere around 27, 28K I would figure. 29K at your local dealer might not be too bad a price.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Definitely *not* $41K.

I like my Outback, but I would not pay $41,000 for one. I've heard the range of 28,000 to 29,000 is the average out the door price for a 5'er

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I bet he's on his way over there right now


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Think I would pay in the range of $23K to $25K. Get the price from John @ Lakeshore. A Cougar 281BHS from Lakeshore is $23.1K and a Laredo 30BHS from RVDirect is about $23 even.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The price is about right but for a dealer looking to get out of towables but has a 'no haggle' price is kinda funny







Make sure he will still be a Keystone authorized warranty dealer after he gets out of the towables. You did not mention where you are so for most it is off season and easier to deal.

By the way, they are all built with all the options. If they won t haggle on the price, see if they will throw in a hitch or at least installation. Even if they won t budge on price, most will throw in extras.

Check out my fiver (in members galleries) for some of the mods I have done









John


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just saw it at the local show and the dealer there had a price just over
$25k and they are generaly bit bit higher the lakeshore
good luck and welcome

Jerry


----------



## taz (Dec 30, 2006)

We just bought the same camper, Michigan price was 23,200 but we chose to buy from a dealer in Sioux Falls S.D. for 1,000 dollars more but 700 miles closer to us and it was dealer prepped,full propane, battery and hoses. So we just joined the outback club in a big way from popup to fifthwheel. They have one more left there at www.rvtraveland.com i believe is the site. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm with everyone else, offer 25k.. All they can do is get a lil mad.. lol.

Carey


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Go Bolts,

Have fun 'Haggling'.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Man..you guys are great. I've been watching the game and just checked back in. I think I'll offer them 25K and see what happens.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Hi go bolts. This is a nice place to spend a wintery day. Glad you found us. Tell us about yourself.
> Bob


Actually, I'm in the San Diego area and it's 85 degrees today. I'm hot! lol


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

5 degrees and blowing like a banshee. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got back from a 1250 mile trip to Elkhart picking up a 31 KFW. Great people to work with and very helpful. I feel I saved 3,500- 5,000 over anything I could find in Texas. Give Tiara RV sales a call the person that was very helpful was Deb. 574-266-2136

It was COLD hell !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GO BOLTS said:


> Hi go bolts. This is a nice place to spend a wintery day. Glad you found us. Tell us about yourself.
> Bob


Actually, I'm in the San Diego area and it's 85 degrees today. I'm hot! lol
[/quote]
It was hot today wasn't it??

Glad to see another So Cal member here


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

So my job called me out of town for three days....and on the way to LA I hear an advertisement on the radio from the dealership, touting among other things the Outback quad bunk for $27,999. Too funny.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The voices are trying to tell you something









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Obviously they've got some haggling room. I'd go make an offer of 25,000 or 26,000 and see what they do with it









Keep us posted, can't wait to hear the outcome!
Dawn


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Holman Rv in Oh. priced us the 31fqbhs on Saturday for $22,671. Danny is great to deal with might I add.








Scott


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I would call lakeshore I am sure they can beat any price... even if you just use it to notigate.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

toolaidback said:


> Holman Rv in Oh. priced us the 31fqbhs on Saturday for $22,671. Danny is great to deal with might I add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that sounds like an incredible price. Was it a stripped down model or something?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

GO BOLTS, tell'em you would prefer the haggle price.

Say "howdy" to Marty for me (former Kansas Citian)

Sluggo


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> GO BOLTS, tell'em you would prefer the haggle price.
> 
> Say "howdy" to Marty for me (former Kansas Citian)
> 
> Sluggo


I kinda want to say bye to him, and send him on his way. We'll give him one more year though....it's Superbowl or bust for him.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

GO BOLTS said:


> Holman Rv in Oh. priced us the 31fqbhs on Saturday for $22,671. Danny is great to deal with might I add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that sounds like an incredible price. Was it a stripped down model or something?
[/quote]

No, they were Sidney Editions, he had 3 of them on his lot, all within $200 of each other.No jasmine color though







. I already had Lakeshores prices on 4 different models when I called Danny, and he beat all of them by more than $1000 except for the 26rks(he was $900 over). And I didn't even tell him Lakeshores prices. You gotta love getting shot their best price right off the bat. I even called him back to ask about any hidden charges (prep ect.) and he said it was the prices he quoted plus tax/title. They had ALOT of outbacks on the lot.
Hope this helps, Scott


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

toolaidback said:


> Holman Rv in Oh. priced us the 31fqbhs on Saturday for $22,671. Danny is great to deal with might I add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that sounds like an incredible price. Was it a stripped down model or something?
[/quote]

No, they were Sidney Editions, he had 3 of them on his lot, all within $200 of each other.No jasmine color though







. I already had Lakeshores prices on 4 different models when I called Danny, and he beat all of them by more than $1000 except for the 26rks(he was $900 over). And I didn't even tell him Lakeshores prices. You gotta love getting shot their best price right off the bat. I even called him back to ask about any hidden charges (prep ect.) and he said it was the prices he quoted plus tax/title. They had ALOT of outbacks on the lot.
Hope this helps, Scott
[/quote]
Would there be any reason that a dealer in Southern California would be more expensive than other parts of the country, IE shipping charges, etc? Now I'm thinking of offering the guy 23k and see what happens.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GO BOLTS,

Shipping is one of the reasons we pay more here in California, but in your case $6,000.00 worth?

I would say that $1,500 - $2,000 would be more realistic. 
Have you called Holman RV for a quote plus delivery? 
Have you tried Mike Thompson's in Fountain Valley yet? Would you like for me to give them a call for you?


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> GO BOLTS,
> 
> Shipping is one of the reasons we pay more here in California, but in your case $6,000.00 worth?
> 
> ...


Man...I think just being on this forum has convinced me I want an Outbcack. I'm stuck in meetings until Thursday. If you'd call them that would be great. You don't mind doing that?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

GO BOLTS said:


> GO BOLTS,
> 
> Shipping is one of the reasons we pay more here in California, but in your case $6,000.00 worth?
> 
> ...


Man...I think just being on this forum has convinced me I want an Outbcack. I'm stuck in meetings until Thursday. If you'd call them that would be great. You don't mind doing that?
[/quote]
Just called, waiting for them to call me back with a quote


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Update:

With the help of Dawn, I was able to strike a deal for the trailer at a different dealership. We got the trailer, husky dual pivot hitch w/slider, install of said hitch, and two baterries for 29k, out the door. They even beat an already awesome interest rate I received from Good Sam's. We are excited and can't wait to take our first trip! Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, GO BOLTS!

Enjoy your new Fiver.

Mark


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Vu! I just got back from visiting VU and Mike Thompsons in Fountain Valley to sign some paperwork. VU was great to work with and I would highly recommend him to anyone in SO Cal looking for a trailer. See you on the 23rd!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,

I'm so glad everything worked out for you...how exciting!!
So, about that PDI party at MT's on the 23rd...I'll be there









Dawn


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

I forgot my funny story of the day. Before we hit up Mike Thomspons in Fountain Valley, we stop by Travel Land USA. For those not familiar with this place, it's a huge RV supercenter with many dealers all on on lot. We stopped by a dealer selling fifth wheels and spent about 30 minutes with the sales guy looking at quad bunks. We saw 1 or 2 that were pretty nice, but nothing that overwhelmed us. We got back to the office, and as they always do, ask us for some info to put in their database. We get to our last names and they guy stops writing and say hold on....gets his sales manager......who shares our same last name...and it's a very uncommon last name....not a Smith or anything. We start talking with him..telling him what we're looking for and he walks us through a few brochures. He then asks us what we are comparing his selection to, and we told him the Outback. He gets pulled away and a few minutes later says he'll walk us out. He get us away from his staff and basically says, in a hushed tone......" If you like the Outback, I have nothing to compare to it, it's an awesome trailer" He then tells us to go see such and such at Mike Tompson's in Fountain Valley. He obviously recognized the quality and novelty of the Outbacks and tried to help us out. Right then and there I knew the Outback was for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GO BOLTS said:


> I forgot my funny story of the day. Before we hit up Mike Thomspons in Fountain Valley, we stop by Travel Land USA. For those not familiar with this place, it's a huge RV supercenter with many dealers all on on lot. We stopped by a dealer selling fifth wheels and spent about 30 minutes with the sales guy looking at quad bunks. We saw 1 or 2 that were pretty nice, but nothing that overwhelmed us. We got back to the office, and as they always do, ask us for some info to put in their database. We get to our last names and they guy stops writing and say hold on....gets his sales manager......who shares our same last name...and it's a very uncommon last name....not a Smith or anything. We start talking with him..telling him what we're looking for and he walks us through a few brochures. He then asks us what we are comparing his selection to, and we told him the Outback. He gets pulled away and a few minutes later says he'll walk us out. He get us away from his staff and basically says, in a hushed tone......" If you like the Outback, I have nothing to compare to it, it's an awesome trailer" He then tells us to go see such and such at Mike Tompson's in Fountain Valley. He obviously recognized the quality and novelty of the Outbacks and tried to help us out. Right then and there I knew the Outback was for us.


Wow...an honest sales guy....









That is a great story.


----------

